# Do mod guys specialize in LED or HID, or tend to do both?



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 30, 2013)

Up until now I've only messed with LED and I've found some guys in here who does great mod work. Is HID a totally different ball game, or is it pretty much a given if someone does great LED mod work they also do great HID mod work? And if they are 2 totally different specialties does there happen to be an absolute go to guy in this forum for HID mods? Thanks


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 30, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Up until now I've only messed with LED and I've found some guys in here who does great mod work. Is HID a totally different ball game, or is it pretty much a given if someone does great LED mod work they also do great HID mod work? And if they are 2 totally different specialties does there happen to be an absolute go to guy in this forum for HID mods? Thanks



There's no answer other than anecdotal. 

Essentially, some mess with one, some with the other, and some with everything.

Generally, people have favorite mediums, and do seem to gravitate to one or the other over time...but, that means they can go either way and back again depending on mood and interests. Some see a breakthrough and are intrigued by ways to capitalize on it, etc. 

If you look at the TYPE of mod work, it may give a clue. For example, we have some crack electrical engineers, and, anything with electronics is game.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok so pretty much there isn't any mod guy in here who is hands down 'The Man' at HID mods, ok. How close or how far do u think LED throw is from matching HID? Not just distance but also matching that fat bright hot spot of HID? I've read in here a few times the LED keeps closing the gap but will it still be many years before LED equals HID? So TODAY if u wanted the most powerful hand held search light you would go with HID, in your opinion what is a ball park prediction for how long it will take for LED to match HID? I know anything can happen but just a ball park guess. My guess is that you are gonna tell me not to hold my breath.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 9, 2013)

Back when I joined CPF, there were a few people offering HID modded [email protected]; cmacclel and britelumens to name a couple, but I haven't seen anything new in the last few years. 
Cmacclel made some awesome [email protected] mods back in the day, using incan, HID and LED, but since starting up his own flashlight company, is not really active on the custom bst forum. Unfortunately he doesn't do [email protected] mods anymore as maglite threatened to sue him IIRC. 
Britelumens is still making some LED [email protected] mod parts but no HID as far as I know.


----------

